
Jury Finds Salt Lake Comic Con Violated San Diego Comic Con's Trademark - pitaa
https://www.deseretnews.com/article/900005378/jury-finds-salt-lake-comic-con-violated-trademark.html
======
pitaa
This surprised me. I thought the term "Comic-Con" was sufficiently genericized
that the trademark would be unenforceable. While I'm familiar with comic con,
I certainly wouldn't have been able to tell you that the only "officially
licensed" event was in San Diego.

